# Here is a breeder who will be in no doubt that her cat has been mated!



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is impressive

Ridiculous cats mating (PII), HD Orysya & Emil - YouTube


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well that certainly woke up my dozing cats and sent them heading for some hiding places!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

This is disturbing....

I actually feel a little bit sick. I watched it through to the end and the woman was laughing.

This leads me to ask 4 questions:

1) Why on Earth would you film a cat mating ritual and put it on YouTube?!

2) Why would you mate a BSH to a Scottish Fold, when the SFs have health issues?!

3) Why would you *own* a Scottish Fold, you're promoting their health issues and irresponsible breeding!

4) Why the fook would you find your cat screaming in pain funny?!?!?!?!

This woman isn't a breeder. She's a sick, disgusting individual who deserves more than a few slaps! :cursing:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it just me who feels quite horrified by that?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> Is it just me who feels quite horrified by that?


See my edit :nonod:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> See my edit :nonod:


Agree totally with all your points 

I don't understand how someone can see their pet in pain and not rush to help/ comfort them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty normal cat mating behaviour surely, including the screaming and rolling? Rather unusual to have the stud in a bedroom though. Didn't hear anyone laughing though putting it on YouTube is decidedly strange in my view. I do know a woman who owns a lovely stud and only does supervised matings who puts a photo on the mating certificate.

Why Scottish Fold? Why indeed, but then I'm equally bemused by Sphinx and Persians.

So far as I know BSH and American SH are the only approved outcrosses for SFs, so that's why it would be done - to widen the gene pool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Yikes, that was scary. Why on earth would someone film it and put it on YouTube.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Why on earth would someone film it and put it on YouTube


No idea and strikes me as pretty tasteless ............................ except it does at least make the point that breeding isn't all fluffy kittens and bows.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Normal cat mating including the screams! Still quiet compared to my first girl lol


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Soupie said:


> Normal cat mating including the screams! Still quiet compared to my first girl lol


The scream aside though, why would you put it on the internet? Also, what responsible breeder breeds Folds?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I couldnt breed cats if that's how they go, i found that very unpleasant tbh


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think you can mate SF to SF it does have to be a SF to BSH, please somebody correct me, I'm sure I've read that somewhere. 

Jeez there needs to be an health and safety warning with cat breeding that all breeders are required to wear ear plugs:idea:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't but apparently hundreds have put videos up.

As for Scottish Folds - I don't know enough to comment


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> *I don't think you can mate SF to SF it does have to be a SF to BSH, please somebody correct me, I'm sure I've read that somewhere.*
> 
> Jeez there needs to be an health and safety warning with cat breeding that all breeders are required to wear ear plugs:idea:


You're right with SF-SF matings, but SF-BSH offspring still have health issues. The reason there's a fold in the ear is because of weak cartilage, I believe, which not only affects the ears but also cartilage in leg and back joints.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Normal cat mating including the screams! Still quiet compared to my first girl lol


Really? I've never heard anything anywhere near that volume, my girls just make a sort of bad tempered sound and in fact it's the rolling afterwards that I rely on.

Liz


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't like that & the noise frightened my little Geoffrey! hmy:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> Really? I've never heard anything anywhere near that volume, my girls just make a sort of bad tempered sound and in fact it's the rolling afterwards that I rely on.
> 
> Liz


You are lucky - Lottie even screamed when giving birth - she is very vocal. My experience is Selkirks and know plenty of screamers ......


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought female cats often scream near the end as the male has barbs on his penis which scratch as he pulls out causing the females to scream, but I haven't watched the video as I no desire to watch it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> My experience is Selkirks and know plenty of screamers


I had assumed it was breed specific. I get a much more low pictched, gutteral noise from my girls but it can be loud.

I'm sure I've said on here before that there's nothing romatic about cat matings. What do people expect, candlelit dinner and chocolates?


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I have never had any desire to breed, too much mess etc for me but had I been in any doubt that video would have put me off! 

It ought to be linked to the threads posted by any daft person wanting to breed their beloved pet just so she can experience kittens (those threads we see time and time again)

I think I'll stick to neutered boys (of any animal breed) and leave the breeding to the experts (and those with industrial ear protection)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen cats mate in the past and never once have I heard a girl scream like that..ouch!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

A few of my queens, on being mated, could burst the eardrums of anyone standing within 20' and cats mating is often a violent looking (to us) and horribly noisy thing - but I don't really see the point of putting such a video on youtube.


----------

